# Continental tires - Germany



## marius.suiram (Jan 6, 2015)

interested the year when these tires were made (period
Continental - Germany, 26 x 2.125 Extra Prima Cord Baloon 
On both tires are the letter "K" and number "7"


----------



## CWCMAN (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm not sure how to date these tires but I have a set on my original unmolested 36 Rollfast Motobike.


----------



## catfish (Jan 7, 2015)

It's Cord Balloon. Not "Lord" Balloon.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 7, 2015)

Can I see a whole pic of that bike please? That color scheme on the fender looks familiar. Rob.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 10, 2015)

Please post a bike of this bike.


----------



## CWCMAN (Jan 10, 2015)

Yes I would also like to see it


----------



## bikejunk (Jan 10, 2015)

I kinda like lord balloon sounds regal------  the earl of sandwich,the lord of balloon


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 10, 2015)

marius.suiram said:


> interested the year when these tires were made (period
> Continental - Germany, 26 x 2.125 Extra Prima Lord Baloon
> On both tires are the letter "K" and number "7"
> 
> View attachment 189523



This bike.looks like a Shelby flying cloud I was bidding on last month.


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 10, 2015)

My friend SodaPopGuy loves those tires.  Do you like them Bike Junk?


----------



## marius.suiram (Jan 11, 2015)

it is a Westfield built Crawford, 1938.
So, do you think are original 1938??


----------



## marius.suiram (Jan 11, 2015)

The bike/parts is for sale
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ord-women-s-bike-PART-OUT&p=412158#post412158
The member "37schwinn" wanted to buy some parts (front fender, stem w/ all hardware, complete truss assembly, crank assembly including sprocket), but no money order yet (in 1 week).
So if till tomorrow I don't have the MO or a PM from him, everything is for sale.
Marius


----------



## bikejunk (Jan 12, 2015)

Their was a very small window in the 30's (like 36-38) where Germany re entered the international market a few product came to this shore - thing German Indian- but then they tried to take over Europe ...didnt end well


----------



## marius.suiram (Jan 12, 2015)

maybe the "7" can be 1937 and "K" the month ???
Anyway, if they are from 30's, the tires look very good for their age


----------

